# Hello Ladies!



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Girls! My husband and I are picking up our new TT Tuesday and I just know I am going to be a nervous WRECK about EVERYTHING! shy I will be nervous of the furniture, the carpet, the back-drop behind the sink, etc, etc! What do you girls do to keep things nice but not rain on everyone's parade? Do you all keep covers over your furniture? Do you put clear contact paper behind the stove for splatters? Do you have tons and tons of throw rugs down? I know I'm going to be picky. What do I do to keep my sanity???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only one thing

Enjoy the camper and don t fret over stuff that will clean if it gets dirty! Its designed to be camped in so it will clean.

I know I am not a lady







but a stay at home dad....so....

John

On a more serious side. Every thing in the trailer will clean just as easy as the things in your house. I have throw rugs inside of each door, ones that will sweep clean and make sure any throw rugs stick to the floor not slide or you have another problem. The furniture will clean if spilled on just like home. Get a broom to sweep with.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What he said...

Also, what I do is a little picking up in the morning when
it is time to wake up. 
That way the kids and DH are sleeping and as I start picking up(tidy-up)the kids start stiring and then get up.
It is also my rule that they(the kids) make their beds how "I" like it before
they "leave for the day"(you know off playing...as kids should)

At night, before going to bed(for the kids) they do have small chores to do.
Like...pick up any games they used during the day, chip bags or water bottles
and maybe sweeping sand or swiffering.
Also, everyone washes their feet in the tub before going to bed.

I am a little crazy about "trying" to stay neat while camping but after all 
if you don't do a little bit of picking up or wiping up while you are camping you will pay for it double when you get home!

My kids are old enough now to under stand that it is not just a vacation/weekend for them, it is for me too! If you start when they are young(as with anything) 
they will carry it with them when they get older.

Just don't freak out if you walk into your new camper and find a mess on the counter...just turn around and save it for later...or 
for someone else to stumble upon it









Camp-on
MaeJae


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Breeze:
Luckily, Outbacks can take it, and they are very easy to clean up. I keep a rug at the kitchen sink, a mat at the bottom of the steps, a mat inside the door and bathroom mats by the tub and sink. We don't cover the furniture with anything...easy wipe if needed. We have two LARGE dogs, and I usually sweep or vacuum every day we are camping to minimize the dog hair, but it only takes a sec. When DH is breaking camp outside, I'm inside cleaning up, then don't have to do anything but unload when we get to our storage place.

You will relax after the first trip or two. I was so paranoid when we took our first trip, it is a blur! "How is it towing? Do you fell any sway? Watch out for that truck!" But now, no worries. Of course, we are hyper-vigilant when traveling and we haven't had any mishaps. We've put about 10,000 miles on the Outback.

Have fun and enjoy that beautiful Outback!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW just keeps a rug at the door
Nothing on the furniture
And everything cleans up real easy

Don


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a rug at the door and one of the countour rugs in the bathroom, that just about covers the whole area there. I would like one in fron of the sink, but don't have one yet. I also have a twin fitted sheet on the sofa. It's the same color as the vinyl, but keeps legs from sticking. It's easy enough to pull off if I don't want it on or want to wash it. Other than that, everyone else is right. It's all easily cleaned. I usually sweep out the dog hair and dirt once or twice a day and just straighten the beds. The first couple of trips, I tried to make all the beds perfectly each morning and it just about drove me crazy. Now the kids have sleeping bags that just get folded. The queen slide gets made up the most, but still rarely use the matching bedspread, too much of a hassle.

Sheri


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't worry about it they do clean up very easy. When you go camping things do get dirty. Dirt and mud WILL get tracked in. A couple of mats,broom, and the cleaner of your choice is all you need. Don't get stressed out over it and ruin the weekend.

I let 10 of my wife's Girl Scouts use our trailer on a rainy weekend (instead of the tents) a week after we bought it.

Enjoy the new trailer

John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I had a question regarding the floor vents, do you find that a lot of stuff falls into them? Or do you cover them with something? I can just see dog hair and crayons falling into them already, and we don't even have the camper yet.
Martha


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If I see their getting dirty I pull them off and take a shop vac to them. Some people have changed the vents to the type that close. Of course the people from the south and west don't use the heat and cover them up.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

damar92 said:


> I had a question regarding the floor vents, do you find that a lot of stuff falls into them? Or do you cover them with something? I can just see dog hair and crayons falling into them already, and we don't even have the camper yet.
> Martha
> [snapback]77906[/snapback]​


What's wrong with smelling honey nut Cheerios every time the furnace is on









It's really not a big deal, we get the shop vac out about twice a year and clean the vents out, not because of crumbs or dirt but water spills, soda maybe a beer







making the dust/dirt stick and it looks ugly









Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Hi Girls! My husband and I are picking up our new TT Tuesday and I just know I am going to be a nervous WRECK about EVERYTHING!


Well, I see that a few of the men here are somewhat gender confused, and it was just the two Johns that answered to the "Hi Girl! opening....

Hmmm









Seriously, like everyone else said, everything in the Outback, including those white cabinets clean up fairly easily. Enjoy your new camper.

Tim....errr I mean Clare... yeah, that's it, Tim's wife.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, I'm not a girl. I prefer to call myself "estrogen challenged". One neat idea for keeping the vents clean is to go to the hardware store and buy a few sheets of the flexible magnetic material. Mrs. Reverie cut them to size so they fit over the vents and since then our vents stay clean.

I am actually the clean fanatic in the trailer. This is pretty funny because it is the polar oposite of me at home. I sweep the trailer a couple of times a day and I am ALWAYS the setup and takedown person. Just a couple of pointers:

1. I use a wipe with a mild chlorine solution to wipe down the bathroom and the fridge. DO NOT EVER THROW A WIPE INTO THE TOILET. NEVER EVER, EVER, AMEN. Those things can clog a black tank in a split second and unstopping the black tank is a horrible job.

2. I have a collapsable garbage can I keep outside and that is where the mucky food goes. I empty it every single night.

3. Never, ever store your trailer with even a particle of food insides, except unopened canned goods. Ants, roaches, rodents and other critters can sniff food out and they will infest your trailer.

4. Always take the time to clean before you store the trailer, even if you plan on taking it out again in a week.

Just a few ideas,

Reverie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Tara. Everyone else has lots more TT experience than I, but there are a couple things we got into the habit of doing while tent campingwhich we also did when we rented a TT last summer (for our first TT experience). Shoes come off before we go in. Unless it was raining, the shoes just stayed outside on a mat at the base of the stairs. The mat is a "WaterHog" from LL Bean that we use in our house (we'll be getting several more of them now that we have our own TT). With those 2 simple things and an occassional sweep, the floors stayed clean enough. We also have 2 long haired dogs (Shelties) - simple fact is that they shed. I try to give them a good brushing BEFORE we leave from home. Leaves most of the loose hair in the trash can at home.

Besides some basic simple housekeeping, accept that there's dirt in the world. ENJOY the camping experience with your family. As long as the beds & food areas are reasonably clean - RELAX and enjoy being in the out-of-doors!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok gals (and guys!







), I will try my best not to be obsessive-compulsive. (Anybody watch Monk?








) But I must admit...I got more than a few laughs out of this topic!!!














I'd just about bet that if all of us here on this thread camped out at the same location, we would have a *BLAST!*


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Ok gals (and guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A lot of us will be having a blast in Niagra Falls.......Join us!

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> A lot of us will be having a blast in Niagra Falls.......Join us!
> 
> John
> [snapback]78033[/snapback]​


And Lury, VA...Ocean City, MD......Northern PA.....

Check out the Rally threads and come along and joing the fun!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Here are two clean up tips: Get a small, hand-held vacuum with a broom and dustpan for back up to keep in the camper. Buy a container of "disinfecting wipes" with the cleaner built-in. This is all you'll ever need.

What I do is clean when we set up the camper at the campground -- I find it easiest to quick-vacuum the floor when setting up. I don't clean it at the end of a trip -- waste of time -- it just gets dirty packing the next one. Clean when you get there and you'll feel a lot happier and less stressed.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And remember...you are camping. No rules, just right. This is the time you can let a few things go inside the trailer and worry about it when you get home. Trips need to be relaxing for everyone. Outbacks (and most campers) are built for camping, not traveling museums.

Let it get a little dirty. Just think of the fun you'll have cleaning it for the next trip when you get home!

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Just think of the fun you'll have cleaning it for the next trip when you get home!


Fun?

Randy, you are not going to start hauling those black water buckets around too, are you?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That's not the kind of "dirty" I was talking about. That will never happen, trust me.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> That's not the kind of "dirty" I was talking about. That will never happen, trust me.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]78064[/snapback]​


Good to hear, Randy.
You had me worried you might be going over to The Really Dark Side!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Another guy replying to your questions.

Most camper will buy some sort of an indoor/outdoor carpet to place under the awning area. This really helps to keep down the amount of dirt and sand that gets tracked into the camper.
As far as the floor vents, Walmart, among others, sells a package of two magnetic rubber vent covers that fit perfectly over the vents. Cost about $2 per package.

Enjoy and as someone else said, do a good cleaning at the end of your trip to be prepared for the next one and to keep the ants and such at bay.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I second the indoor/outdoor carpet under the awning. All our shoes stay out there and we have a few throw rugs inside as well. We carry a small vaccuum cleaner as well as that all purpose windex cleaner. Hey, I'm a neat freak and my husband is a Marine! We like to do most of the cleaning before we leave the campsite so we don't have to do as much when we get home.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And remember...you are camping.Â No rules, just right.Â This is the time you can let a few things go inside the trailer and worry about it when you get home.Â Trips need to be relaxing for everyone.Â Outbacks (and most campers) are built for camping, not traveling museums.
> 
> Let it get a little dirty.Â Just think of the fun you'll have cleaning it for the next trip when you get home!
> 
> ...


That is the rule with us.

While camping a quick sweep and we clean we get home..is way is is ready roll for the next trip.











> DW just keeps a rug at the door
> Nothing on the furniture
> And everything cleans up real easy
> 
> Don


Isn't your TT wash and wear with young hootbob
















sorry I couldn't help myself.

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I second, third and fourth what has been said. So far the Outback has handled everything we've thrown at it. If you are a bit on the "OCD" side of life







a small vaccum and some good cleaning wipes will keep you going. I can not stand "floor crunchies" stuck to my feet







. Our Outback carries a swiffer vac does a good job on everything from leaves to sand. On trips where AC is not available dust pan and brush and a dry swiffer cloth do the job. My motto once a day keeps the crunchies away!!! A good cleaning after every trip keeps 'er in good shape.

On our first trip out our bathroom sink got funny white staining in it. I believe this is from a citrus based face wash I use. Be carful of citrus products. Should this happen a little car wax buffed the shine right back up. sunny

Relax, Leave Monk at home and have a good time!!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

This is our first year with the Outback, but we had a pop-up for 7 years. We had throw rugs on the floors, an outdoor rug outside, and a broom and dustpan. Usually once a day the rugs were shook, and sweeping was done. Then when we got home it was clean up. As others have said, the Great Outdoors is just a step away,







so there will be SOME dirt. It shouldn't get away from you though with daily spruce-ups.

Rita


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> If I see their getting dirty I pull them off and take a shop vac to them. Some people have changed the vents to the type that close. Of course the people from the south and west don't use the heat and cover them up.
> 
> John
> [snapback]77910[/snapback]​


Those are heating vents?????







I thought they were dog hair collection receptacles. Now I have to clean something else????


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> Those are heating vents????? I thought they were dog hair collection receptacles. Now I have to clean something else????


LMAO

We changed ours over to ones that you can close.

Wait... maybe you can re-wire the furnance and run it backwards - Central vac for the Outback







what a mod!!!!

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> > Those are heating vents?????Â I thought they were dog hair collection receptacles. Now I have to clean something else????Â
> 
> 
> LMAO
> ...


I was thinking about putting Central Vac system in for DW

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> > Those are heating vents?????Â I thought they were dog hair collection receptacles. Now I have to clean something else????Â
> 
> 
> LMAO
> ...


The dog hair was mentioned so I have to tell you how I killed two birds with one stone - I *HAVE *a central vac for the Outback. Anything hits the floor that isn't food (that's taken care of with just a tap of the foot







), I pour a little syrup on it and it gets as clean as coldwater (Toby) can get it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine collect snack crumbs, especially the bunk room vent

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> The dog hair was mentioned so I have to tell you how I killed two birds with one stone - I *HAVE *a central vac for the Outback.Â Anything hits the floor that isn't food (that's taken care of with just a tap of the footÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to think about the coldwater reference for a second or two.







I wonder if that may start to be a Outback reference.









I help to keep the vents from filling up with dirt and hair by putting filters in the registers, you cut them to fit snug from the underside.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > That's not the kind of "dirty" I was talking about.Â That will never happen, trust me.
> ...


Bunch a wusses.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I probably spend a good 20 minutes every morning cleaning up before the day gets going.
I have throw rugs, Clorox wipes, broom and Swiffer Wet Jet. It feels really good to me to be able to clean "my house on wheels" so quickly. It starts my day with routine and I usually don't worry about anything else utnil after dinner (I do dishes with Camper Andy, and that is quiet time to talk). 
A couple of days after we get home from Camping, I go into the trailer and spend an hour doing a really good cleaning job (bathroom, beds, fridge). That way I am relaxed and don't mind doing it.
The trailer is then ready for our next trip. YEA!
Having a trailer makes me feel like a little girl with that "Dream Play House" I always wanted. Mini cleaning seems like "playing house".
I guess I am still just a little girl at heart...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> The dog hair was mentioned so I have to tell you how I killed two birds with one stone - I *HAVE *a central vac for the Outback. Anything hits the floor that isn't food (that's taken care of with just a tap of the foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Central vc in the RV? JEESH - I don't even have ine in my house. But then, I don't have AC in the house either....we plan to spend alot of time in Puff next August


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

damar92 said:


> I had a question regarding the floor vents, do you find that a lot of stuff falls into them? Or do you cover them with something? I can just see dog hair and crayons falling into them already, and we don't even have the camper yet.
> Martha
> [snapback]77906[/snapback]​


Hi, Martha!
I found some magnetic vent covers I plan to put on my floor vents, as I have asthma, and things WILL fall into them. Think I picked them up at Walmart.....very inexpensive.
HAPPY CAMPING!
Darlene action


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

damar92 said:


> I had a question regarding the floor vents, do you find that a lot of stuff falls into them? Or do you cover them with something? I can just see dog hair and crayons falling into them already, and we don't even have the camper yet.
> Martha
> [snapback]77906[/snapback]​


I went ot Lowes and bought these air vent filters, ( like the ones you use in your furnace at home 20ct for $6.00 they fasten on the bottomside of the vents, when they start to show dirt just replace with a new one.
I am picking up my NEW 21RS on Tuesday.


----------

